# Living in a cravan / mobil or container house in Greece !



## Cris68 (9 mo ago)

Hello!
I intend to buy land in Crete (agricultural or residential) and I would like to know if in Greece it is allowed to live in a caravan / mobile home or container house if you own that land. I mention that no concrete structure will be poured.
I ask this because in Spain / Italy or France you do not have the right to live in the above mentioned, even if you own the land. Can only be used for weekends.
For example, in Romania, if the mobile home is on wheels, you have no problem.
Thank you !


----------



## freakk (3 mo ago)

Hello, did you get answer for this?


----------



## yakitori (28 d ago)

In Greece many people live in houses without permit. If you are not connected to the grid that should make it easy as (from what I remember) you need to show you have a permit and you have paid your taxes to get connected to the grid. You should start looking for a lawyer. Greece is corrupted and it is very difficult to get proper ownership document in some cases. Authorities will find crazy way of refusing to deliver the right document you are entitled to. Be ready for this.


----------

